# Ashes and scent



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

My old dog Babbz was put down in early December and finally picked up her ashes a couple days ago. That was harder than I expected. But, now she's back home.

Tonight - Roothee the V, was milling around squeeking toys, being herself and walked by the fireplace (Babbz' ashes are on the mantle). Had my back turned and all of a sudden Roothee started squealing, barking, and jumping around tail wagging looking at the mantle.

I just sat back and watched her for the next few minutes, she made all noises she knows how, tried to jump up there, got down with outstretched front paws (playing pose), play bark, light growl, the whole business.

So - I went over there after I figured out what the issue was and brought down Babbz ashes - Roothee then, was scared and jumped back, then slowly came up closer and as she got closer her tail was wagging, whole rear end wiggling as she sniffed and licked the urn.

Never thought in a million years Babbz scent would still be around the ashes................??????

Fascinating, heart wrenching and everything else. Curious if anyone else has any similar experience??


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is an amazing, Wonderful, story!! I have had personal experiences with post transition energy( in Humans), but to hear you relay this about Babbz & Roothee... Oh, if only she could talk!! That is so Beautiful, the power of love knows no boundaries!!
When we put our Weimaraner Greta down, last Aug. I was just devastated that we had to take her to the vet. I wanted so dearly to just have it done at home. I was a bit tormented by the feeling that she would feel lost, I was worried about her little soul. When we finally got home later that night, There was a Great Horned Owl sitting on the highest peak of our roof, Hooting & hooting( I have never seen one before).We watched it for several minutes before Foxy barked at it and it flew off. I know the Owl is symbolic to the underword, I googled it, and they are revered as spirit guides. I feel the Owl was there to ease my concern.
I still have Greta's ashes, it feels right. In March last year, I was sitting with Pearl (our Bloodhound) in the vacant lot next door which was where we always played, ran, dug, etc. It was covered end to end with purple Lupine flowers. It was 1 month to the day after Foxy's end ... it just felt right to let her go that day, so Pearl and I scattered Foxy all over among the Lupines.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Tknafox2. I've never been one to have any firm beliefs/opinions one way or another regarding post transition energy - the longer I live the more inclined I am to believe there may well be something to this. I'm an accountant by trade and the linear logic needed there invades other areas of my life (to a fault at times).

Anyway - this morning Roothee was the same way and would not leave the fireplace area - pacing, growling, jumping around (happy the whole time). Fascinating no matter how one views this. And, who knows - the 'ghost of Babbz' is likely attempting to steal the elk antler from Roothee!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Being an engineer, I'm also more of the linear logic bent. My take is that the ashes themselves are very unlikely to have any of the organic compounds that smell is dependent upon. But the container _might_. If an attendant at the crematorium handled Babbz' body and then the container, some scent might have been transferred. It's a stretch, but so is post transition energy.

However it's explained, it is a sweet story.

Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a very deep subject... I am not an engineer, my hubby is, but I do know that one of the laws of physics is ... energy cannot be destroyed... energy is the essence of our being. It is the spark of life that brings us all into existence. So if that life force is eternal... without a body to contain it, why can't it exist where it is drawn to. Perhaps Babbz & Roothee have a connection that is more magnetic than we simple humans can imagine, and Babbz energy may remain close to Roothee until it is drawn, or released to " ground" back to the source.
Here is one of my several experiences... My late hubby and I had a big sail boat, which I kept after his passing. Some dear sailing friends and I took the boat out for a weekend getaway to a local Island resort. Our dinghy had a small outboard motor, and my friend broke a shear pin in the prop ( sacrificial metal pin to keep the prop from being damaged). He got back to the boat with an oar, and had the prop apart... he asked me if I had replacement shear pins ( I had absolutely no Idea what a shear pin was or what it looked like). Sitting in the **** pit watching him working, I felt a tap on my shoulder, and like a knock on the head, I got up ... went to the salon... opened a drawer and found a small plastic package with small metal bars in it. Back to the **** pit I asked my friend if these were shear pins... of course they were. But the point is ... I know in my heart and soul, I was told to get up and go get them by late husband. There is no way I could have done it myself, I had no knowledge what so ever of shear pins. or their whereabouts. But I was instructed, by a picture in my head exactly what to do. Things like this occurred for sometime after his passing.

I believe it is very possible Babbz energy has attatched itself to the urn containing her ashes... Roothee may be much more aware/sensitive to the vibrations/energy emitted from the remains where Babbz energy would have last been. Roothee is in a state of grief right now, and most likely very sensitive. I think it is wonderful that she is responding to the remains, and IMO she will be comforted, calmed, and satisfied by the post transition relationship, and it will gradually fade. I also believe there is the possibility her sdent was transfered, but I believe that would have had to have been a deliberet effort ...to me that seems remote." but not impossible".


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

These.are the type of posts that make HVF a special place. As I sit at 5am in a house up here in Tahoe, all the kids and grand kids are asleep. Bailey and Chloe lie next to me on the couch in the living room. I have started a fire in the fireplace.

Life energy or any word you use for it exists. our bodies may exist as matter and energy in space but We are not that matter, or energy in space. 
I often suggest the book "A Dog's Purpose." it fits this thread well.

The "spirit" that was Babbz never dies. Only these temporary vessels we use to get around stop functioning to be discarded.

Excuse the poor writing, as I attempt to adjust to an I-pad.

The mountains have been wonderful. Next week into the Arizona desert. Just the two dogs and me and 1,000's of miles of open desert.

Happy trails, RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I do not believe it is just our pets........ Yesterday was the 5th year anniversary of my first husbands passing. As I stood in the grocery store that I had not been to in the same amount of time and the cashier was ringing in sale items that were not coming up properly I was actually watching more intently what she was doing and I never really do that- I remembered what he had told me and that I was horrible for not being so careful when groceries were being paid for. I honestly believe that he was there yesterday. He was with me all day. Also over the Christmas holidays we were at my husband's dad's house. Dharma stopped what she was doing in the kitchen and paid attention to the hall way. The TV was on but that was not it. Dharma had let out a long low growl. We could not tell what she was seeing or hearing. That being said- My husbands Step Mother passed away the day we went to meet Dharma's mom. I strongly believe that Evelyn was there that night.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone - always appreciate hearing other perspectives. Being an accountant by trade I'm always looking for the 'logical' (if/then reasoning) and am horrible at 'turning' that aspect of my thinking off.

Since Roothee's experience with Babbz ashes on Thursday - Roothee is now starting to just sit and stare at the ashes for as long as 30 to 40 seconds, then she'll stand, wiggle, howl/'talk' a bit, then trot away.

Her and I have sat down with Babbz ashes at eye level to Roothee. Roothee gets soooo excited when I do this. In a good way.

I can only hope Babbz' energy is still with us in a different form - she was a dandy. And, a great eater of Funyuns!

RBD - thanks for the book recommendation - just ordered - safe travels and enjoy your time! I'm envious! - 'tis the middle of my 'busy season' - looking forward to Feb and chasing birds with Roothee on a few game preserves.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been gone from this great forum for a while - life got busy. Roothee the exceptional little girl that she was, went to see Babbz yesterday. Her last visit to the vet. She was almost 9 years old. Roothee was really healthy all this time until a couple months ago when she was intermittently tired and wouldn't eat well. She had leukemia. From 2 months ago to yesterday was a quick and sad decline in her health. Funny thing is, her tail wagged to the bitter end yesterday. God will I miss her.

Thank you to the forum managers keeping this post up - I was able to find it easily and remember Babbz so fondly and the time her and Roothee had together. 

RIP Ruth and all those that have gone before.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m so very sorry for your family’s loss.
It’s always so hard to let them go.
Hugs


----------

